# Stevens model 58-12GA. (3-shot bolt action)



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

The gun is in great shape other than a few rough spots on the stock. Does any one know a way that I could find out approx. year it was made, or what the low end value would be? Thanks.

Hondaxr


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I have a couple books at home I can possibly check to find a year of production.
As for low end value, unfortunately there isn't much demand for a bolt action SG these days. I have a Mossberg 395 that is very similar to the 58 that you have. On sites like gunbroker.com and auctionarms.com they start at around $50 and top out around $140. 
Personally, I really like my mossy when it comes to balance, and fit. It almost points itself when shouldered, even though the sights are a bit crude. 
If you can get to a library (or book store) that has "The Handbook of Modern Firearms" (updated and published yearly) you can probably find some info on your particular model.
HTH,
Rupe


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I went and bought it for $75. I figured that I could use it for turkeys and coyotes. I'll check for the book you suggested. Have a good night.

Hondaxr


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I have a Stevens model 37 .410 that I found out was made in 1937, hence the model number. I am thinking that your gun would follow the same idea, yours being made in 1957......


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info. That is something that I will look into.

Hondaxr


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

Exc. $125.00
V.G. $100.00
Good $75.00
Fair $50.00
Poor $35.00


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Judging by your list, I didn't get ripped off! Thanks.

Honda


----------

